# OBS for tv stations ?



## Cyanic (Apr 29, 2016)

I own a little local tv station and i would like to know if i can use obs to stream


----------



## BossOfGames (May 26, 2016)

OBS is a GPL license so you're good to go. I work for WBBH in Fort Myers and we use VLC without any problems. Depending on your setup that may be an entirely separate discussion on it's own. Are you looking to throw a switcher output via BlackMagic DeckLink cards?


----------



## Cyanic (Aug 31, 2016)

hey man thank you for replying 
now i would like to know if i can send my desktop capture video stream to a JVC (vhs recorder) device via fireware port (DV in/out) with OBS ?
the JVC is connected to my video switcher wich would help me a lot on live production 
thank you once again and hoping for future replies


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 31, 2016)

No, but you can fullscreen preview OBS or use projector mode to output to HDMI/DVI/VGA/SDI.


----------



## tuanthanh822004 (Sep 5, 2016)

thank you once again and hoping for future replies


----------



## Nuno Bernardo (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi. I know I can use projector mode to output a full-screen HDMI signal, but when using the HDMI/DVI out of the GPU the signal comes as RGB. I have a blackmagic intensity 4K card in the computer but it doesn't appear on the drop-down of available "screens". Do you know other PCI or USB card that works with OBS that can have a standard HDMI signal and appear on the "projector" screen options. Do Elgato 60Pro work? Avermedia? Please let me know.


----------



## Jack0r (Sep 27, 2016)

Maybe there is a slight misunderstanding. The projector can only output to a Monitor or Display that is connected to the GPU.
If you connect the GPU (for example hdmi out) to a capture card like the intensity you have to activate the Intensity as an extended Monitor in Windows and then you could select this Monitor as the Projector Output in OBS. (I am assuming your capture card is in a second pc on which you want to capture the projector output on).


----------



## Nuno Bernardo (Sep 27, 2016)

Probably I didn't make it clear. The capture card - Intensity 4K - is on the computer running OBS. What I want is to select the intensity 4K on the Projector Output in OBS (it doesn't appear) so I can send the final Video out of OBS to Broadcast Mixer (using the HDMI out of the card and then an external HDMI TO SDI converter)


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 27, 2016)

You cannot do that with the Intensity Pro 4k's video output. I am not exactly sure how that video output works, but OBS does not have the ability to output through it. GPU output would be the only way to do it at this point.


----------

